# AlphaLawn Restoration



## Alpha Lawn (Aug 7, 2018)

Hey everyone, my name is Jake and welcome to my lawn.





My wife and I purchased this property a year ago at an estate auction and have spent the last year renovating the house. Now that we have finished the majority of the renovations, I have finally been given the green light to start on the lawn and landscape.

While I would love to do a full lawn renovation with a Bewitched mono-stand, my wife and I are having our first child in October and there is no way she will let me do a full renovation. So, I will be doing more of a restoration.

The lawn is currently a smorgasbord of weeds. I have dandelion, plantain, clover, ground ivy and crabgrass just to name a few. I have an overseeding project planned for later this month. Should I be addressing these weeds before I dethatch, possibly core aerate, and overseed?

-Jake


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

Oh come on, you can do it. My first ever reno in 2015 was the same year we had our first child. My second reno going on right now was also right after we had our second child. Hahaha my wife hates it. It's a long story but my circumstances were that it just ended up happening that way. However, my lawn is tiny so that's definitely a huge factor.


----------



## bellts02 (Apr 16, 2018)

Youve got a lot of green there. Do you have irrigation? Thats a huge help if you do. Healthy/irrigated grass = fewer weeds.


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

No I just use a hose end sprinkler. Not as uniform as a system but works okay.

EDIT: Oops I thought I was on my thread. Ignore this post.


----------



## alpine0000 (Jul 25, 2017)

If a renovation isn't in your future, no problem. Put down a mix of herbicides that will kill grassy weeds and broadleaf weeds first (as an example, quinclorac and 2,4-D). Possibly triclopyr or tenacity. There are a lot of options.

Afterwards, wait a few weeks and then aerate, verti-slice, over-seed, and starter fert. Maybe even spread some organic matter (peat moss) on top. Water daily until your grass comes in nicely, and by October you should have a nice lawn.

I just noticed that you're in Canada though. It might be getting too late in the year if cold weather is right around the corner for you. The window is closing soon up there. Esp if you over-seed with KBG, which takes the longest to get going of all the cool season grass types. It might take you a season or two for the lawn to really pop if you aren't able to renovate.

Keep it irrigated and keep it well-fed.

Get started yesterday. Or tomorrow. And keep us updated!


----------



## Alpha Lawn (Aug 7, 2018)

Thanks for all of the input. Unfortunately there is no irrigation. If I can ever get it past the Mrs. It's something I would like to put in. The green in the pictures is kind of deceiving. Those patches are mostly weeds. I snapped a couple of better pictures tonight.









I also pulled some soil samples tonight. I haven't even put the sample in the mail yet, but I already can't wait to get the results.



I know The Lawn Care Nut endorses these, but what's everyone else think about these soul tests?


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

Alpha Lawn said:


> I know The Lawn Care Nut endorses these, but what's everyone else think about these soul tests?


I would not want to get my soul tested.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

My cell also autocorrects to soul I don't know how to turn it off. Both words are correctly spelled.

I'm going to quote myself from the soil forum:


> SoilSavvy is one I (g-man) don't personally like since they don't report their test methods or any rational for their optimal range. Others do like it, but I wont be of much help with the report. Therefore, just follow their recommendations.


More info around soil testing here.


----------

